# New pro3 ultra G 2075 eheim filter priming problem



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I just put my new pro 3 2075 together tonite and finally got it going, I followed the start up instructions and could not get it to start to fill from the tank, I quote push the priming button 1 or 2 times to start the water flowing into the filter, ya right! Was I doing something wrong the valves were turned on and the discharge pipe was totally under water. I pushed the priming button several times and it blew out some bubbles in the tank but it would not fill. The only way I could get it going was to fill the filter with water and open the valves up primed it once or twice and the hoses filled up.
I plugged it in and I heard some air gurgling out of the discharge and away it went. I have 2 other Ecco's a 2234 & a 2236 and never a problem with them. Hey Discus Dave if you see this, you had one of these any problems with priming. All comments welcomed. Cheers Laurie


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

pm sent....


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

If you have excessive hose, this is a classic symptom. For any canister filter, it's based if the hoses stay close to vertical and as short as possible. I made this mistake with my 2028 when I set it up, and have never corrected it, so I have problems every time I have to prime. I should just take it apart and shorten the hose and the problem would be solved. I've since setup up 2213 and 2078 (and Fluval 204, FX5 and Rena XP3) with minimal hose and never had this problem again.


----------



## Treasure chest (Apr 21, 2010)

I find filling up the filter with water first may make priming easier.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I assemble my canister filters outside and use a garden hose to charge/fill the canister and the hoses.
I put the hoses in a 5 gallon bucket and run the filter outside to check for any leaks/problems.

I then tie the hoses up so they don't drain while I place the canister filter in a rubbermade tub to bring into the house the hoses hanging around my neck to make sure they don't drain.
If you can find the correct size rubber plugs to put in the hoses that works well.

Put the canister filter in place and run the intake hose into the tank.
Put the return hose into the rubbermade container/or bucket and prime/start the canister filter to ensure there is no air trapped.
Shut off and plug the return hose and route it into the tank, you should be safe to remove the plug from the hose now.

When you prime/start the system it should work without problems.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Ya I don't why the instructions say not fill the canister on start up, wondering if it was a typo. Once I filled the thing with water reconnected the hoses from the tank and turned on the valves it primed no problem. Thanks everyone for your input. Laurie


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

The reason they advise against filling the filter before priming is that it can sometime cause an airlock in the tubing, as the air has nowhere to go on either end (because of water in the filter and water in the intake and outlet, while air is trapped in between). If your tubing is never horizontal at any point, you can fill/not fill and it will always prime properly.


----------

